# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sure (Kaptina) të Kur`anit me shkronja latine dhe perkthim ne shqip

## Kachurreli

*Suretu EL FATIHA

Eudhubil-lehi minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim* Mbështetem në Allahun nga djalli i mallkuar
*Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Elhamdu Lil-lehi rab-bil Alemin* Lavd-falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit(Krijuesit)
të botërave
*2. Err-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit
*3. Meliki jeumid-din* Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit
*4. Ijjeke nabudu ue ijjeke neste`ain* Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm prej Teje
ndihmë kërkojmë
*5. Ihdinas siratal mustekim* Udhëzona në rrugën e drejtë
*6. Siratal ledhine en amte alejhim,gajril* Në rrugën e atyre ndaj të cilëve ke bekimin,
*magdubi alejhim ue led-dal-lin*. e jo në rrugen e atyre,ndaj të cilëve je i hidhëruar
dhe të cilët kanë humbur rrugën.

*Suretu EL IKHLAS

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Kul hu uAll-llahu Ehadë* Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një
*2. All-llahus-Samedë* All-llahut i mbështetet (gjithçka)
*3. Lem jelid ue lem juledë* S’ka lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur
*4. Ue lem jekun lehu kufuen ehadë.* Dhe Atij askush nuk i përngjan

*Suretu EL-FELEK

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Kul eudhu birab-bil feleka* Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit,
*2. Min sherr-rri me haleka* Prej dëmit të çdo krijese, që Ai e krijoi.
*3. Ue min sherr-rri gasikin idhe uekab-b* Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht.
*4. Ue min sherr-rrin-nef-fetheti fil ukad* Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja.
*5. Ue min sherr-rri hasidin idhe hased.* Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës
vepron.

*Suretu EN-NAS

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Kul eudhu bi rab-bin-nes* Thuaj: “Mbështetem (mbrohem) me Zotin e njerëzve!
*2. Melikin nes* Sunduesin e njerëzve,
*3. Ilehin nes* Të adhuruarin e njerëzve,
*4. Min sherr-rril uesuesil han-nes* Prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet.
*5. El-ledhi juues uisu fi sudurin-nes* I cili bën cytje në zemrat e njerëzve,
*6. Minnel xhinneti uen nes*. Qoftë ai (cytësi) nga xhinët ose nga njerëzit”.

*Suretu El-KEUTHER

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Inne Ea”tajne kel Keuther* Ne, vërtet, të dhamë ty shumë të mira.
*2. Fesal-li li rabike uen-har* Andaj,ti falu dhe prej kurban për hirë të Zotit tënd!
*3. Inne shenijeke huel ebter.* E s'ka dyshim se urrejtësi yt është farësosur.

*Suretu EN-NASR

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Idhe xhae-e nasrull-llahi uel fet-h.* Kur erdhi ndihma e All-llahut dhe çlirimi
(ngadhënjimi),
*2. Uere ejten-nese jed-hulune* Dhe i pe njerëzit që po hyjnë turma-turma në fenë e Allahut
*fi dinil-lehi efuaxhe* 
*3. Fe sebbih bihamdi rabbike* Ti, pra, lartësoje Zotin tënd duke falënderuar dhe
*Uestagfirhu, Innehu kene teuuebe* kërko nga Ai falje. Ai vërtet pranon shumë
pendimin, është mëshirues i madh.

*Suretu KUREJSH

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Li ilefi kurejsh* Për hirë të garantimit që e gëzojnë kurejshitët!
*2. Il-le fihim rihletesh-shitei ues-saijf* Garantimin e udhëtimit të tyre të lirë dimërit dhe verës!
*3. Fel ja`budu rabbe hedhel beijt* Pra, le ta adhurojnë Zotin e kësaj shtëpie,
*4. El-ledhi at`amehum min xhuiu* I cili i ushqeu pas urisë
*ue amenehum min hauf.* dhe i siguroi prej çdo frike!

*Suretu ED-DUHA

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1. Ued-duhe Pasha paraditën!*
*2. Uel-lejli idhe sexhe* Pasha natën kur shtrinë errësirën!
*3. Me ued-deake rabbuke ue me kale* Zoti yt nuk të ka lënë, as nuk të ka përbuzur.
*4. Ue lel ahiretu hajrun leke minel ule* Dhe se bota e ardhshme është shumë më e
mirë për ty se e para.
*5. Ue leseufe ju`tijke rabbuke fe terda* E Zoti yt do të jepë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh.
*6. Elem jexhidke jetimen fe aue* A nuk të gjeti ty jetim, e Ai të bëri vend
(të dha përkrahje).
*7. Ue uexhedeke dal-len fe hede* Dhe të gjeti të paudhëzuar e Ai të udhëzojë.
*8. Ue uexhedeke a`ilen fe agne* Dhe të gjeti të varfër, e Ai të begatoi.
*9. Fe emmel jetime fe le takher* Pra, mos e përul jetimin!
*10.Ue emmas-saile fe le tenher* As lypësin mos e përzë!
*11.Ue emme bini`meti rabbike fe hadith.* E me të mirat që të dha Zoti yt, trego
(udhëzo njerëz)!

*Suretu EL-MAUN

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1.Ere ejtel-ledhi jukedh-dhibu bid-din* A e ke parë ti (a e sheh) atë, që përgënjeshtron
përgjegjësinë dhe llogarinë në botën tjetër?
*2. Fe dhelikel-ledhi jedu`ul jetim* Po ai është që e përzë në mënyrë të vrazhdë bonjakun.
*3. Ue le jehud-du a’ele ta`amil-miskin* Dhe që nuk nxit për të ushqyer të varfërin.
*4. Feuejlu lilmusal-lin* Pra shkatërrim është për ata që falen,
*5. El-ledhine hum an saletihim sehun* të cilët ndaj namazit të tyre janë të pakujdesshëm.
*6. El-ledhine hum jura`un* Ata që vetëm shtiren (sa për sy e faqe).
*7. Ue jemne unel-me`un* Dhe nuk japin as sendin më të vogël (as hua).

*Suretu EL KAFIRUN

Bismil-lehirr-rrahmenirr-rrahim* Në emër të Allahut,Mëshiruesit,Mëshirëbërësit
*1.Kul Je Ejjuhel-Kefirun* Thuaj: “O ju jobesimtarë!
*2. Le A`Budu Me Ta`Budun* Unë nuk adhuroj atë që ju e adhuroni!
*3. Ue Le Entum Abiduneme A`bud* As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që unë e adhuroj!
*4. Ue Le Ene Abidun Me Abedtum* Dhe unë kurr nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që ju
adhuroni!
*5. Ue Le Entum Abidunema A`Bud* Por edhe ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që unë
adhuroj!
*6. Lekum Dinukum Ue Lije Din* Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë
time (që i përmbahem)!

----------


## eagle7

Ajetul Kursiaja :
Allahu la ilahe ilahu el hajul kajum
La te hudhuhu sinetun ve la neum
Lehu ma fisemavati fe me fil erd
Men dheledhi jeshfeu indehu ila bi idhnih
Ja ale mu ma bejde ejdihim ve ma halfe hum
Ve lu juhitune bi shej min-ilmihi
Ila bi ma shae vesi a kursija hu semavati vel erd
Ve la je uhudu hitdhihuma ve huvel alijul adhim

(Duaja qe ka domethenie te madhe dhe mbrojtje nga te gjitha te keqijat)
 Veshtire mesohet por kur te mesohet nuk harrohet me :ngerdheshje: 
Perkthimi:
All-llahu është një, nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Atij. Ai është mbikqyrës i përhershëm dhe i përjetshëm. Atë nuk e kap as kotja as gjumë, gjithçka ka në qiej dhe në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij, e di të tashmen që është pranë tyre dhe të ardhmen, nga ajo që Ai di, tjerët dinë vetëm aq sa Ai ka dëshiruar, Kursija e Tij (dija-sundimi) përfshijnë qiejt dhe tokën. Kujdesi i Tij ndaj të dyjave, nuk i vjen rëndë, Ai është më i larti, më i madhi.

----------

